# Moving back to the UK from US looking for good international movers/shippers



## Finnsda (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone had any experiences? Good or bad! We are looking to move some of our furniture and other personal stuff, no rush just need to get it there. Looked into a few companies and got a couple of quotes but if you've done it I'd love to know how it went. Thanks!


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

Finnsda said:


> Anyone had any experiences? Good or bad! We are looking to move some of our furniture and other personal stuff, no rush just need to get it there. Looked into a few companies and got a couple of quotes but if you've done it I'd love to know how it went. Thanks!


My husband's company moved us with Allied International Movers. They seemed pretty good, although I have nothing to compare to! One item was damaged in the move and they paid up for a replacement with no fuss. The packers and unpackers were thorough, courteous and careful. Our container didn't get opened by customs, which was a bonus and they were punctual and had good communication. I would use them again.
Hope this helps!


----------

